# Land in CO?



## Algerfarms (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello my Partner and i are looking for land in Colorado and were wondering if anyone know of any homesteads for sale or for rent. Any help would be great. thanks.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Make sure their is adequate water available. All the best on your search!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Land can be super expensive in CO. Good luck.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You need at least 35 acres in order to have a well that you can water UP TO ONE ACRE of land and use for livestock as well as the house. Otherwise you must BUY shares in an irrigation company. If your shares are junior, you may not ever get to use the water except when senior rights have all they want. Many people haul their water so you need to be absolutely sure that there not only IS a well, but that the water rights go with the land AND that the well is sufficient for your needs. They are only just now changing some of the laws restricting catching rain water but last I heard you had to buy a permit to catch rain water. If there is a spring or pond on the land you are looking to buy, make sure that the water is adjudicated to that property and that no rancher has been watering his livestock from it or you may not be able to fence it off and use it.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

What part of CO are you looking at? We are moving to Texas with a job transfer, need to lease out or sell our place near Beulah, 12 miles to the west of Pueblo. Well permit allows rainwater catchment. We are not in the "flatlands", 5700 ft elevation. Be very careful, as mentioned before, about water. Out here, you either have it or you don't.

Tilly


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Where are you looking? We have a 20 acre property up for sale. Great water rights. Currently $234,000 but we are very motivated to sell. 3 bd/2ba house w/ wood stove, chicken coops, corrals, fencing, large garden area, a few fruit trees, sheds. Let me know what you think.  Western Colorado.


----------



## Algerfarms (Aug 12, 2013)

RoyalValley I sent you a PM.


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Got it! Thanks!! 

Hi Tilly!! Miss you!


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, Royal Valley, miss you guys, too! *Algerfarms*, I used to be Royal Valley's neighbor. Their place is great, looked at buying it myself once! It is a great location, and their water rights are to die for! If you have a choice between the Western Slope and the Front Range, go for the Western Slope. Much more homesteader friendly. I still miss it dearly.

Tilly


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Tilly! We got some decent hay this year! WOO! Our first time cutting it. Off of about 5 acres we got 23 tons on our 2nd cutting and that was on drought year rations. We could have had a 3rd cutting but decided not to. Can't wait to see what we get next year.

Some lucky folks are actually going to be able to be self-sustaining w/ the $$ from hay.


----------

